
Show HN: StockWatch – Keep watch of your favourite stock quotes and news headlines - ekampf1
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id944024956?pt=117121201&ct=HN&mt=8
======
kenegozi
Every time I see someone use it I get a little iPhone envy. Can't wait to get
my hands on an Android version!

------
yosit
Love it. Especially the view of value change over time that is lacking from
most stock apps.

------
dkopi
Pretty cool. Waiting for the Android version.

~~~
ekampf1
I wrote this app to learn Swift. Maybe Its time to experiment with React
Native... ;)

~~~
yosit
you should have probably done this with react native :)

~~~
ekampf1
There was no React Native when I started. Plus I wanted to learn Swift ;)

But I can probably redo this now in React Native and support multiple
platforms. The UI etc is pretty standard the only problematic areas I see is:
1\. Charts (need to find a good component) 2\. Twitter integration... No React
Native Twitter SDK yet. Will probably need to wrap their native SDK

------
perchikomer
Loving it!

